# isopods in a 10 gal horiz viv



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

should i put dwarf striped isopods, dwarf white, dwarf purple or some combination?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Any or all of the above. For thumbnails I assume?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

no for leucs... it's my first viv so didn't wanna get anything too expensive


----------



## parkanz2 (Sep 25, 2008)

Expensive is synonymous with darts 

In all seriousness though, you say Leucs as in pleural and that means you're going to get people posting about how that tank is probably not appropriate for multiples of that species.

Yeh've bin warned 

Good luck with the first viv and welcome to the hobby!


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

parkanz2 said:


> Expensive is synonymous with darts


Definitely not true. Have you ever been in the reef hobby? ... 

Anyways, using just one of those species will be fine, as long as they can reproduce well enough in the vivarium. Make sure to seed with springs too.


----------



## ilovejaden (Jan 6, 2011)

I would put all of them in there. your frogs will thank you!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I like a combo of species. Better chance one species will really take hold and thrive in your conditions


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Variety is the spice of life. I love steak, but if I ate it three times a day, day in and day out, pretty soon I would be craving anything else...even Spam!
Different bugs will give your frogs different things to hunt for, different favorites, and, as Frogparty mentioned, more of a chance for a couple of them to get well established in.
Luecs are a great choice for a first frog, and while they are a good group frog, your viv is a little small. Don't try to stick too many in there. Preferable just a pair.

When I asked about thumbnails earlier, I misread the title, I thought it said 10 gal vert.


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

What about for Clown Tree Frogs, I know they won't hunt them and I made a 30 vertical tank would it be wise to seed with isos, too just to cycle the tank or will they get out of hand because nothing is eating them


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

thadmy said:


> What about for Clown Tree Frogs, I know they won't hunt them and I made a 30 vertical tank would it be wise to seed with isos, too just to cycle the tank or will they get out of hand because nothing is eating them


Shouldn't hurt to try. If they get too out of hand, just put in some veggie traps and pull the extra isos out.


----------



## thadmy (Dec 3, 2011)

Yeah I wasn't sure since I'm pretty sure the CTF wouldn't hunt through the leaf litter for them but who knows maybe they will


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

thadmy said:


> What about for Clown Tree Frogs, I know they won't hunt them and I made a 30 vertical tank would it be wise to seed with isos, too just to cycle the tank or will they get out of hand because nothing is eating them


If they get out of hand you can start selling them. From what I can tell there's a pretty big market for bugs around here. Just make sure that if you do, let people know that they came from an established viv and not from a culture.

As for the OP's question, I agree with the rest. The more variety the better.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

yeah i was only planning on having a pair


----------

